# Hollins Hall



## ainley87simon (Aug 21, 2013)

I am off work from the 1st September till the 16th Sept - I am looking to get out for a couple of rounds away from my home course, I am based in West Yorkshire I am thinking about heading over to Hollins Hall at the start of september if anyone wishes to join me? I warn you now my golf goes from the sublime to the utterly woeful - I play of 27.


----------



## DannyOT (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi mate, I'm available on Mon/Tue/Wed the 2nd/3rd/5th if you fancy a round. I'm based in Manchester so your neck of the woods isn't too far.

I'm also as woefully inconsistent as yourself so no worries there.


----------



## ainley87simon (Aug 21, 2013)

Great! I'll drop you a PM closer to the date need to check with HID that I am not going to double book myself with our departure for holiday or anything like that.


----------



## the hammer (Aug 21, 2013)

you may want to contact 2blue , he's organising a sun/mon meet at hollins hall, 1st sept I think. there was places available recently.


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hammer are you playing? Trying to get the Monday off work but not 100% sure I can play.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey, Guys....  may be able to fit you in on the on 2nd Sept as part of a Meet (Players from H/Cap of 4 to 26) @ a green fee of close to Â£20. Let me know if interested in joining this friendly bunch. We have 4 tees from 8.15am


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 23, 2013)

Is the walk to the 1st the same 'ascent from base camp' that it was when I played it a dozen years ago?


----------



## 2blue (Aug 23, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Is the walk to the 1st the same 'ascent from base camp' that it was when I played it a dozen years ago?
		
Click to expand...

Ha, ha.....  yeah, yer a fool if you don't accept the free buggy ride to the first tee...  even if you do have an electric trolley


----------



## ainley87simon (Aug 23, 2013)

2Blue a very kind offer I am still waiting for confirmation from the Mrs RE:holiday dates (last minute booking) But if you will accept (and hold a tentative place until I get confirmation) an unofficial 27 handicapper then great stuff. Heard great stuff about Hollins Hall and it is only 30 mins from my door


----------



## 2blue (Aug 23, 2013)

No probs Simon...  when can you let me know? Dave


----------



## ainley87simon (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi 2blue. If there is still a place for me that's great I'll take it, just let me know how much, who to pay and what time.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 26, 2013)

ainley87simon said:



			Hi 2blue. If there is still a place for me that's great I'll take it, just let me know how much, who to pay and what time.
		
Click to expand...

Check your PM's


----------



## the hammer (Aug 26, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			Hammer are you playing? Trying to get the Monday off work but not 100% sure I can play.
		
Click to expand...

No, As a grown man of very nearly 45 years...........................she wont let me go.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 26, 2013)

ainley87simon said:



			Hi 2blue. If there is still a place for me that's great I'll take it, just let me know how much, who to pay and what time.
		
Click to expand...

If it ain't arrived, then empty your inbox....  There's a place for you if you can hurry on


----------



## Cityfanbrian (Aug 26, 2013)

We had a trip there a year or two back, remember the greens being really difficult and nearly dying walking to the first tee


----------



## 2blue (Aug 26, 2013)

Cityfanbrian said:



			We had a trip there a year or two back, remember the greens being really difficult and nearly dying walking to the first tee 

Click to expand...

You're not wrong about the first Tee  .....  it is however mostly down hill from there.....  until the walk from 10th to 11th.. has some memorable holes as ell as the unforgettable 1st tee


----------



## the hammer (Aug 30, 2013)

hope you all have a good weekend. dont forget the taxi to the 1st.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 31, 2013)

the hammer said:



			hope you all have a good weekend. dont forget the taxi to the 1st.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Greg....  we're all set up now & course is looking in very good nick... Thanks for pointing Simon towards us, he's in a team with me on Mon ..... will catch up with you some time... All the best


----------



## 2blue (Sep 3, 2013)

ainley87simon said:



			Hi 2blue. If there is still a place for me that's great I'll take it, just let me know how much, who to pay and what time.
		
Click to expand...

I've got to say well done Simon for coming on over and making our team up:clap:  it's never easy joining groups that you don't know....  I hope this has got you started... especially as we got in the money with a 2nd team place:lol:


----------



## Heidi (Sep 3, 2013)

2blue said:



			I've got to say well done Simon for coming on over and making our team up:clap:  it's never easy joining groups that you don't know....  I hope this has got you started... especially as we got in the money with a 2nd team place:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Good to meet you simon! keep that ball low and your hcap will plummet! you have a marvellous swing for a newbie 

I am going to hire a bulldozer and flatten some of their greens for them...and maybe have words with the greenkeeper about not cutting the cup on the side of a hill...

great course tho - wonderful views and magnificent company

:whoo:


----------



## jimiscarr (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi guys,
I'm based in Leeds and looking for people to get a game with.
Let me know if you play at Hollins Hall again or anywhere else in the Leeds area.
I play off 25 at the moment.
Jimi


----------



## 2blue (Sep 3, 2013)

jimiscarr said:



			Hi guys,
I'm based in Leeds and looking for people to get a game with.
Let me know if you play at Hollins Hall again or anywhere else in the Leeds area.
I play off 25 at the moment.
Jimi
		
Click to expand...

Jimi... there is lots of golf on here & I've run  a meet & been to others, however I'm mainy based on the HDIDo Forum, but you need a club that's associated. Are you in a Club yet?....  won't stop you joining in here but no good for HDIDo. Where do you live in Leeds?


----------



## the hammer (Sep 3, 2013)

I was under the impression HDID was rubbish and on its way out? that's why (so i'm told)our club got intelligent golf.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 3, 2013)

the hammer said:



			I was under the impression HDID was rubbish and on its way out? that's why (so i'm told)our club got intelligent golf.
		
Click to expand...

Well....  they certainly ain't spending anything on site development.....  The Forum has been almost impossible to get on at times lately so folk don't go on in the way they used to. Many have drifted here & a FB group we have of the HDIDo's oldest members. The Hollins Hall Meet was a beaut as there was over a dozen of these folk there


----------

